
Ask HN: Best Language/Framework for building desktop apps on Windows and Mac - LyalinDotCom
If you were hired today to build a brand new app that would run on both Windows and MacOS what language(s) and framework(s) would you choose to build it?<p>Assumption here is that the client is asking for a really rich desktop experience, with offline capability and some other requirements that make building it as a web app not the best option.
======
jki275
C++ with QT.

